# "Once again" my re rescaped 55g



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

My 55gal

Specs:

Plants:
Blyxa japonica
Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila 'kompact'
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Micranthemum umbrosum
coming soon:
Pogostemon stellatus
Ranunculus inundatus

Fish:
To many!

Tank specs:
12"W x 48"L x 22"H
Substrate: 
Flourite and river sand (i wanted to do mineralized soil but the weather in Oregon has not been good enough to dry out soil so maybe next year I'm to impatient)
Filtration:
Magnum 350
U.V. 24 hours
Heater:
In-Line hydor 201
Co2:
Milwaukee regulator adapted to 64c.i. paintball tank
Milwaukee controller
In line P.h. probe
Lights:
Coralife 265 watt
2x 6700 65watt
2x 10000k/acintic
9 hours 7 at 6700k 2 with all

Sorry for the cloudy pics. When i get cleaner pics I will repost some, also sorry for any duplicates im having trouble today.

as always comment please!

What i started with








Close up








My cat checking out the plants and the fish.








Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice - especially for being so new. Well done.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> Squawkbert
> Very nice - especially for being so new. Well done.


Thanks Squawkbert


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks real nice. I can't wait to see it when it clears up and the plants fill in. What kind of rock did you use?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love your rocks. Will be looking forward to a clear full tank shot.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> Afyounie
> Looks real nice. I can't wait to see it when it clears up and the plants fill in. What kind of rock did you use?


Thank you Afounie
The rock i found at my LFS was listed as bulk rock. It looks really good in person way better then the pics.

some more pics after the tank has cleared up some more
























my fishies tried to get in every shot so here it is with its own close up


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking nice. You might want to get some round leafed plants in there.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I do seem to go for the pointy skinny leaves don't I?

Any suggestions on where and what?

I do have some Ranunculus inundatus on it's way from Robert for the foreground on the right i think.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you like reds, there's Ludwiga repens, rotala macrandra, bacopa colorata. The different types of anubias are nice, tall and short, big and small.... There are also crypts with rounded edges. Take a look at the plant finder. 

You might want to change out your actinic bulbs. They don't do a lot for plants.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's looking great! I love the rocks and the overall layout. I like the idea of some Anubias in there for contrast. Maybe a Nuphar japonica, the large, light green, translucent leaves would be a great foil for your spiky plants and it's easy to train it to stay a certain height.

The Ranunculus inundates is great (I think it may be what I traded to Robert). Mine always heads toward the back of the aquarium since the tank is in front of a window and it wanted the sunlight - darn plant ignoring my scaping plans.  Anyway, as long as it gets sufficient light it's easy to grow.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> jackh
> 
> i like it


Thanks jackh



> cs_gardener
> It's looking great! I love the rocks and the overall layout. I like the idea of some Anubias in there for contrast. Maybe a Nuphar japonica, the large, light green, translucent leaves would be a great foil for your spiky plants and it's easy to train it to stay a certain height.
> 
> The Ranunculus inundates is great (I think it may be what I traded to Robert). Mine always heads toward the back of the aquarium since the tank is in front of a window and it wanted the sunlight - darn plant ignoring my scaping plans. Anyway, as long as it gets sufficient light it's easy to grow.


thanks cs_gardener
my luck with anubias has been less the spectaculer! i seem to be able to grow BBA on it more then i can grow it by itself. But i think an larger leaf anubias might look pretty cool if i could figure out where to fit it. and keep it whiped into shape :whip:

I omited two plants from my list i just relized. they both whree plants that didnt handle the algea outbreak and subsiquient bleach dip very well. they are both hidden but in the tank.

on the left is ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA'
on the right is Cryptocoryne moehlmannii

Both are hidden because im not sure they will make it. 

Sorry for spelling my spell checker not work today.


----------



## krisco (Apr 12, 2008)

very beautiful.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

do you a a spotted leaf fish in there?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

> bratyboy2
> do you a a spotted leaf fish in there?


Its a Ctenopoma acutirostre a.k.a. Spotted Climbing Perch, Spotted Bushfish and a couple other common names im sure. From what I understand its related to leaf fish but not the same. He is pretty cool always hides under the mossy branch and watches the room, he eats my flake food (i have been told its not common) and brine shrimp and unfortionitly he also likes neons cardnial tetras and amano shrimp :Cry:

I'm bored so here is some pics.

































My gourami isnt doing very good been like this for 2 days but still alive. not sure what i should do 









and my hidden sword








.
.
.
.
here is some close ups of the rocks. maybe someone can tell me what they are?

























These new smilies ROCK!!! :supz:
:lalala: :spy: :yield: :drinkers: :scared: :decision: :humble:


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

7 Day UPDATE: added new plants from Robert at aquabotanic the Pogostemon stellatus was a nice big portion and looks great! the Ranunculus inundatus is acclimating and has melted a little but i think its going to look great when it starts to grow

the dwarf guramie (can't spell) i finally put to sleep. i liked him alot and i didnt want to watch him suffer anymore.

water has cleared, my mistakes are fixed, and so some new pics of tank, plants and fishies. In no order what so ever.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice. I like your newly added plants. What is the plant in you next to the last px from the bottom? It's the one in the middle background in your full tank shot.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Pogostemon stellatus the tops are just yesterday starting to get color. im trying my hand at some harder plants this time.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

UPDATE: 14 days

little algae but nothing bad.
lost a couple more fish, jumped tank. all water test i can do come out normal except Gh i cant get a reading. 
the hidden tropica sword is not looking good. everything else is pretty good.

PICTURES


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Your tank is growing in nicely. I like your rocks, are they pagoda stone?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

foofooree said:


> Your tank is growing in nicely. I like your rocks, are they pagoda stone?


Sure. lol i think it is!. i picked up the stone at my LFS they had it in their bulk rock bins. been trying to figure out what it is since. thanks foofooree!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

oregon aqua said:


> Sure. lol i think it is!. i picked up the stone at my LFS they had it in their bulk rock bins. been trying to figure out what it is since. thanks foofooree!


lol, Your welcome. They have a couple rocks at my lfs, but not enough to make an aquascape with.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Update: 26 days or so.

added some new plants some hygro bold and sunset from Tex gal their awesome!!!!!!!!! and some gloso in the foreground.

trying to figure out trimming, something i have never been really good about doing, and its coming along pretty good. My wife even likes it so im happy!

i have cut my light in half only 2x65watt. i did it during the BGA outbreak and decided i like it lol. plants are not pearling as much but they still look pretty happy.

PICTURES


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy what a difference in your growth!!! It's amazing! It's really filling in. You're gonna be selling moss soon! Don't you just love this hobby?!!  

P.S. Thanks for the kind words about the plants... glad you like them!


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

this is a great re scape I really like the new look. cant wait to see more


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for the replies.



> Tex Gal
> Re: "Once again" my re rescaped 55g
> Boy what a difference in your growth!!! It's amazing! It's really filling in. You're gonna be selling moss soon! Don't you just love this hobby?!!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the kind words about the plants... glad you like them!


Your welcome Tex Gal the sunset is doing great btw. new leaves and growing fast. The bold i think is still getting used to its new home, the stems melted a little around the substrate i'm hope ing it takes off soon. They both are Great looking plants!!!

i have trimmed that moss three times now Yes i should start selling it. need to remember what type it is LOL.

This hobby rules!!



> BlackTop_Kings
> Re: "Once again" my re rescaped 55g
> this is a great re scape I really like the new look. cant wait to see more


I cant wait either!!!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Not really an update here i am trying to learn more how to use my camera and the macro lens. so here are some pics. also a full front i forgot on last update. im starting to have some water flow problems as my plants are pearling more on the 3/4 left side then on the right. going to add more flow soon as i get some extra cash that doesnt have to go back into my store.

I think my photos are getting better if i slow down and put some time into the shot. please let me know what you think on how i can improve my shots?
glosso i just added needs a trim.








a shot of the sunset hygro








And closer








little sae having a meal im going to sneak up on him.








he is mad at me for disturbing his meal








Really mad now








little bugger hard to catch








Moss?








Moss?








nana patite








hygro Kompact








my surprise plant red tiger lily popped in to say hello








Full tank shot


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been trying to figure out what moss this is, I looked at my file and i think that its xmas moss? I tried a couple of mosses that didn't do to well then this one took off. they where all very very small starter plugs so most didn't make it.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

looks like christmas moss to me


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is that hygrophila angustifolia around your wood? You are gonna have to share some of that with me! The stuff I get has a much wider leaf. It looks like you will have to prune it pretty soon! 

Looks like your Blyxa is doing nicely, and your Pogostemon is growing pretty well. it is not a terribly fast grower, but grows steadily. I don't remember what you got from me, is that Bacopa australis I see? That looks nice too. You need some more color! Take advantage of the fact we have soft water. Other people would kill for our water. Try the Myriophyllum tuberculatum, its another soft water plant. Also Ludwigia cuba and Limnophila aromatica hippuroides. Cabomba furcata when I have it...

When you get your Ranunculus going, you can trade that back to me too! Between you and Catherine, maybe I will be able to build a good supply again! 
Your corymbosa kompakt looks different from what I sell too. The leaves look larger, longer, instead of compact. Looks more like regular Hygrophila corymbosa.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

hello,
I am in need of a trim!!!  Would be more then happy to do a trade. Just P.M. me Robert and we can work something out. not in this tank but just FYI i have some small crypt. Tropicas, about 8 emersed.
I had hoped that the H. Sunset, Bold, or Pogostemon stellatus would give me my much needed color, but they have not i am still learning their needs i guess.

Limnophila aromatica has got to be in my top 10 list of plants! sad part is its also in my top 5 plants i like to call "dead before i even plant them" i seem to kill it every time i try. dont even get long enough to figure out what i did wrong.

here is my plant list with photo










1. Vesicularia montagnei - Xmas moss

2. Hygrophila polysperma - 'Sunset'

3. Cryptocoryne crispatula - balansae

4. Blyxa japonica -

5. Pogostemon stellatus - NOTE: im stunned how well this is doing for me!!! I cant seem to get it or the Sunset to color up but i have trimmed it twice now since i got it from Aquabotanic, had nice color when i got it too.

6. Micranthemum umbrosum - Giant baby tears

7. Glosso

8. Hygrophila corymbosa - Kompact NOTE: this was purchased at the GPAS auction it was one small pot, it has exploded!!!! the tag in the pot was from the Florida nursery. I have no experiance with H. Corymbosa or H. C. "kompact" so if the tag was wrong i would love to know!

9. Hygrophila corymbosa - 'angustifolia'

10. Ranunculus - NOTE: it has taken a while to get established and my Krib snacked on some of the pieces but its getting a start now i cant wait to see it growing!!! I also put a piece in my emersed setup and it just sent up 3 new leaves so its starting to grow!

11. red tiger lily

12. my new brown rams horns 

13. Hygrophila sp. 'Bold' NOTE: the reason you cant se it is because its not doing well. has melted a bit and has not established at all.

I think thats all i have crammed in their.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am always happy to trade, particularly locally, and particularly for stuff I have a hard time getting. Plants I can get anytime I want I am not so interested in, and it has to be enough to make it worthwhile, one or two stems of something is of no use to me, and definetly not sunset hygro! If the state inspector or the USDA found that plant in my shop I would be in soooo much trouble!

All from one pot huh! If it isn't growing any taller than that, then I guess it was labled right. Cool.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> I am always happy to trade, particularly locally, and particularly for stuff I have a hard time getting. Plants I can get anytime I want I am not so interested in, and it has to be enough to make it worthwhile, one or two stems of something is of no use to me, and definetly not sunset hygro! If the state inspector or the USDA found that plant in my shop I would be in soooo much trouble!
> 
> All from one pot huh! If it isn't growing any taller than that, then I guess it was labled right. Cool.


I thought HYGROPHILA POLYSPERMA was the only hygro on the Oregon no no list, guess after i think about it its pretty much the same plant. I have seen the picture of local lakes where the plant has taken over. makes me angry that someone lets a plant or animal loose in the wild, even more so when it hurts the rest of us in the hobby.

well just let me know how much would be worth it to you and i will see if i can do it! i have lot of stems of that one Hygro A. I have been toping it and replanting the tops for awhile now.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

UPDATE: added a second magnum 350 i got off of craigslist. so thats one mag350 running with U.V. Heater, co2 and probe with filter floss to slow flow for U.V. and Heater. Second magnum with purigen and floss to help move water in tank.

Still trying to learn how to trim, LOL

hygro Bold is starting to grow in, it looks great! I will get pics of it next update.

Have i little algae in the moss, a fuzzy hair. Glosso is starting to grow I hope it grows low as i want a low foreground on the right.

As always comments welcome!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's looking good. It does look a little fuzzy on the left and leafy on the right. If the blyxa and the low hygro were switched that separation of leaf type would be gone. Just a thought...


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

A little update, Ripped the HM out of the center because I couldn't make it happy. It's bottom kept dieing no mater how i trimmed so i gave up.

replaced it with limno. Sp, mini.

I lost almost all my moss, it came unattached and i just let it go, im going to try a new moss their i think so its kinda just a couple of pieces their tell i figure out what im doing.

The hygro in the left corner over grew the kompact and the kompact started growing up towards the light, Its also driving me totally insane!!!!!! I am really sick and tired of pulling the dead floating leaves of the kompact out of the tank, every single day! So its going to go bye bye as soon as i figure out its replacement.
*IM up for sugestions on this one!!!!*


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

OK no one commented? I think im going to use some type of java fern to replace the hygro compact.
My tank is also in grow out mode for the upcoming swap meet so please excuse the random new stems here and their and all the stainless steal squares with random mosses.
the glosso is killing me i keep cutting it down and shoving it under the substrate but it wants to grow up more then to side :axe:tired of hacking it down
Really could use some ideas? anyone what do you think? how can i make it better??
full shot








center








right








left








one of my fav shots!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

photobucket appears to be down so I can't see the pics right now - but for the Hygro'Kompact' you can consider a darker-leaved Anubias - like coffeefolia.....


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

hooha said:


> photobucket appears to be down so I can't see the pics right now - but for the Hygro'Kompact' you can consider a darker-leaved Anubias - like coffeefolia.....


Thanks for the idea hooha!  I wanted to add add a note the BBA sprung up when i had some problems with my inline diffuser (no room for a reactor at this time ) so for about a week i was having trouble with Co2. Fixed now but man i hate that BBA!!! little tufts on my crypt balansae on the left and my hygro on the right and whats left of the rocks you can see. I am thinking i will remove most of them rocks anyways no sense in having a hardscape you cant see.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You've really packed in the plants for the swap haven't you? I've been doing the same in my tanks, not very pretty but it's not for long. 

I think you could use a large leafed plant to contrast with the delicate leaves on the left. If you go with Anubias coffeefolia on the right, how about Anubias minima on the left? It doesn't seem to get too big and it has a nice upright pointed leaf that would fit in nicely as a mid-ground plant between the blyxa and background stems. Your wood wouldn't seem so lonely then, too. Have you thought about adding a bit of color or is it just not showing up in your pics?

You have rocks in there? Unless you plan on attaching anubias to them, they're just taking up valuable planting space so you might as well remove them.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

hooha said:


> photobucket appears to be down so I can't see the pics right now - but for the Hygro'Kompact' you can consider a darker-leaved Anubias - like coffeefolia.....





cs_gardener said:


> You've really packed in the plants for the swap haven't you? I've been doing the same in my tanks, not very pretty but it's not for long.
> 
> I think you could use a large leafed plant to contrast with the delicate leaves on the left. If you go with Anubias coffeefolia on the right, how about Anubias minima on the left? It doesn't seem to get too big and it has a nice upright pointed leaf that would fit in nicely as a mid-ground plant between the blyxa and background stems. Your wood wouldn't seem so lonely then, too. Have you thought about adding a bit of color or is it just not showing up in your pics?
> 
> You have rocks in there? Unless you plan on attaching anubias to them, they're just taking up valuable planting space so you might as well remove them.


I like it! now i just hope someone brings some to the swap, Im so impatient when it comes to anubias.8-[ Always staring at them wishing they would grow faster.

As for the afore mentioned color in my tank. GRRRRRRRRRRR I am trying! I have the hygro bold in the middle back right has great color but slow growing for me, to the left of that is the Limnophila sp. 'Mini' that has just started to get going but has lost all color(needs more iron?)(. left of that is Pogostemon stellatus that is growing like a weed BUT has lost its beautiful color it had when i got it from aquabotanic.com (i guess for this i need to lean a macro fert.) To the left of that is my hygro sunset it gets some nice color near the tops sadly this is the part i trim the most LOL so its normally green. The problem is i have picky plants and im scared to mess with their ferts LOL. "if it ain't broke....." I want the color but im not sure how to adjust the ferts to what the plants want. I really can use some help on this. I think i will make a post and see what people say.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Looking good!

Many people recommend marsilea as an alternative to glosso. I haven't tried it personally, but I guess it looks similar, but doesn't have the tendency to grow upward.
Glosso can be a nightmare, totally evil in plant form:snakeman:

I keep thinking Potamogeton gayii would look great in this tank, or maybe some Lobelia cardinalis to replace the kompact?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

How aggravating that your colorful plants are staying green. I know what you mean about the Hygro sunset, when I have the time I cut and replant the tops and toss the bottoms so I get color lower in the tank. If Anubias are too slow, how about some Crypt wendtii. If you got the bronze or red variety you'd also get some color.  They wouldn't complain about the Hygro angustifolia shading them either. I keep thinking the golden leaves of Blyxa aubertii would look great in your tank. I have it next to Hygro angustifolia and it's a nice contrast. I don't know quite where it would fit in your tank though. I always seem to get plants and find a place for them later. :lol:


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

cs_gardener said:


> How aggravating that your colorful plants are staying green. I know what you mean about the Hygro sunset, when I have the time I cut and replant the tops and toss the bottoms so I get color lower in the tank. If Anubias are too slow, how about some Crypt wendtii. If you got the bronze or red variety you'd also get some color.  They wouldn't complain about the Hygro angustifolia shading them either. I keep thinking the golden leaves of Blyxa aubertii would look great in your tank. I have it next to Hygro angustifolia and it's a nice contrast. I don't know quite where it would fit in your tank though. I always seem to get plants and find a place for them later. :lol:


Its very aggravating! But it is also something i need to learn so i will take it. For the sunset i will try your method to keep the color in. I think i will go with the Anubias and some kind of crypt. That Aubertii is one i have wanted to try but i too have no idea where i would put it, so i have been holding off on it.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Well have to say its been awhile since an update or since i have been very active on the forums. My 55 has gotton away from me in a way that i would have to say is a wild dutch style. So much has been going on in my life its been hard to keep everything going. With my personal problems and the financial issues its even been hard to keep my store going. Well enuff ramblin here are the latest pics.

It's a little cloudy cause i did a little cleanin but here goes


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow! You are the moss boss!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your colors are looking good. I think the reds just love a lot of light. I do dose extra iron but I think it's mainly the light!  Great growth!


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

love the new scape!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

foofooree said:


> Wow! You are the moss boss!


thanks, it is growing pretty good . needs a trim bad!



Tex Gal said:


> Your colors are looking good. I think the reds just love a lot of light. I do dose extra iron but I think it's mainly the light!  Great growth!


Im happy just to have some colors going, Been adding a little bit extra iron.



sewingalot said:


> love the new scape!


Thanks, not sure i would really call it a scape more like a farm at the moment, at least that's how it looks to me. Going to do a big trim and clean tonight though i think. Cabin fever is really starting to get a grip on me at the moment. so hope i dont mess it up to bad


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

The tank looks like it is coming together nicely, a much cleaner look than when I saw it last.

How's it going these days, are you coming to the Jan plant swap?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Farm! That's too funny.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Minsc said:


> The tank looks like it is coming together nicely, a much cleaner look than when I saw it last.
> 
> How's it going these days, are you coming to the Jan plant swap?


Thanks, It looks much better on the pics then in person lol. I ran out of C02 and am having trouble refilling due to this weather, already getting some new BBA. My corner tank is looking way better, but i really cant seem to get a nice pic of it=0(

as for your other 2 questions. Im doing better, at least i am happy and all.

I do plan on coming to the swap, at least im going to try really hard to make it. Things are a bit tight at the moment and my 55g plants are not looking the best to be swaping with people.

You sure did pick a great time to move to Portland LOL this weather is crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

oregon aqua said:


> Thanks, It looks much better on the pics then in person lol. I ran out of C02 and am having trouble refilling due to this weather, already getting some new BBA.


That sucks. I'm at 300psi and dropping fast myself...



oregon aqua said:


> as for your other 2 questions. Im doing better, at least i am happy and all.
> 
> I do plan on coming to the swap, at least im going to try really hard to make it. Things are a bit tight at the moment and my 55g plants are not looking the best to be swaping with people.
> 
> You sure did pick a great time to move to Portland LOL this weather is crazy!!!!!!!


Glad to hear you are doing better! I think you will be forgiven if you don't bring the greatest plants to the swap, it will be good to see you If you need any extremely delicate, expensive, die if you look at them funny plants just let me know, and I'll be happy to bring some over, assuming I can ever get out of my driveway again


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL
that needle leaf you gave me is doing well in my 46. What else you got? LOL

The erios in my 4g melted when the weather changed? not sure why as nothing else in the tank changed but the temp wen down to 70-72 as a pose to the 74-76. 

I can't believe this but they are making us come in to work tomorrow. I dont even know how i will get their. car is stuck and bus is not running by my house.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## kcsport (Mar 6, 2008)

(How about Being a stand up guy and doing whats right)

PayPal has concluded the investigation of your Buyer Complaint. As our User
Agreement notes, we are unable to guarantee recovery.

Case ID: PP-896-041-321
Transaction Date: Jan. 22, 2010
Transaction Amount: $28.75 USD
Seller's Email: [email protected]

Our investigation has revealed that the seller is at fault; as a result,
you would be entitled to your share of any funds recovered, but
unfortunately no funds were recovered. If this transaction occurred on an
auction site, we encourage you to contact that auction site, as they may
provide you with insurance coverage.

We value your business and regret that you have had this experience. To
avoid similar experiences in the future, we recommend that you read the
Security Tips on our website located at:

http://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=p/gen/fraud-prevention-outside

Thanks,
Russell
PayPal Protection Services Department

Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you
will not receive a response. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account
and click the Help link in the top right corner of any PayPal page.


----------



## msabat (Jun 7, 2009)

tex has good advice here


----------

